
March for Life Welcomes Secular, Liberal Pro-Lifers - Tomte
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/01/march-life-secular-liberal-pro-lifers-feel-welcome/580837/
======
Jeff_Brown
Some peoples' ethical imperative to be good to humans derives from the idea
that humans are somehow special -- for instance, that consciousness makes
humans able to experience pain in a more meaningful way. If you really believe
that cows or chickens don't feel it the way we do, then that's at least a
consistent stance. But in that case the presence of, say, a functioning brain
would seem to bear on the question.

Other peoples' ethical imperative to be good to humans derives from the mere
fact that they are human. It doesn't matter whether the human in question has
a brain, or even neurons -- the fact that they belong to our tribe is reason
enough to treat them specially, differently from all other animals.

That's just tribalism. I hesitate even to call it ethics.

------
foobarbazetc
Pass.

